# Riot House



## 40 Hands (Sep 19, 2011)

So this is the story of a squat named the riot house. It was mid spring and my friend spatch was getting kicked outta the punk house we had been inhabiting. one morning spatch found out that a house located just blocks down the street had been taken in bankruptcy from his GFs uncle. We swooped in and started to party sleep and squat the place. it was perfect for a while it had electricity water and heat! never had a squat that sweet before. the basement which was more like a cellar than a basement was flooded and the pump was kicked into the water with several extension cords. The ladder down to the basement was a section of an old wooden fence thats long since began decomposing and rotting. and in the water of the basement was a 2x4 ontop of a few bricks to make a railing to walk over to the well water pump which was a piece of shit! It would go out every now and again an make our drunk asses forget they cant turn off well water, wed half to walk down there and across the beam to kick the pump and it would hiss and grind away like an old coal mine shift alarm. One of the former tenants was a diabetic i think and one of the rooms was covered in rigs. we drew bio hazard signs all over the door, and never went in there or the basement. We got wasted one night and i punched the wall. After i did it once someone else did, and nother and another. and then a mosh pit, and sooner or later it just became fun to destroy the place. Horrible squatting etiquette but none-the-less a ton of fucking fun. At one point we had a bashed to hell crutch hanging outta the cathedral ceiling from a night of playing who can make it stick and not let it fall and stab you in the face crutch roulette. I even drop kicked a wall about 5 ft up. We had the place for a month or 2 and invited people to come party and destroy our squat. No one ever came so there was always too much booze for us, which resulted in rum for breakfast every morning for weeks, and us destroying the hell outta the place with what few people that did show. After a while we called it quits before the bank showed up to catch us. we threw a bonfire in the backyard and celebrated the place.

Ive walked through a few times since whenever i swing through town. but the last time i went by, there were for sale signs and workers. Hey the way i figure, for all the damage walls we made, we atleast left enough dry wall to fix the shit


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 22, 2011)

Your stimulus program just put X number of construction laborers to work on the bank's dime, bravo!


----------



## Dmac (Sep 22, 2011)

really? you are proud of that? it is stuff like that, that brings heat down on all us squatters.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 22, 2011)

This is true, but it looks like some kids fucked the place up. Not squatters.


dmac66 said:


> really? you are proud of that? it is stuff like that, that brings heat down on all us squatters.


----------



## 40 Hands (Sep 24, 2011)

I know its bad squatting etiquette and its not something i would ever do again. But at the same time, yeah im damn proud of it. We had some great times and more fun than a mule could carry. And we came up with some dry wall to fix shit up, we just didnt do it. If anything it would hurt the punk house that was 3 houses down the street that has been there for years throwing kickin parties. But it didnt do that, and the place has calmed down alot anyways. The kickin parties there are few and far between these days.


----------

